# Want to Meet People on the CDS



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Everyone

Its been a while since we arrived on the Costa Del Sol. Just a little bit of an update for you. After a slightly shaky start things have now settled down. We have now been here just a little over 2 months and are loving it so far. We have never settled so quickly in a place and now think of it as home. We are getting to find our feet quite well now.

Now that we have settled in it would be great if we could meet some new people here too. If anyone is in the CDS and would like to meet up for a coffee/drinks etc please get in touch.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Pete


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Glad you have settled so quickly! :clap2:

The CDS is big, it might help to let people know where on the CDS you are


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Took us about 6 months to get over the early wobbles, so I wouldnt worry too much.

We're not in your area I'm afraid


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Seb* said:


> Glad you have settled so quickly! :clap2:
> 
> The CDS is big, it might help to let people know where on the CDS you are


Hey,

Thanks! We are in the Mijas area.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Took us about 6 months to get over the early wobbles, so I wouldnt worry too much.
> 
> We're not in your area I'm afraid


Thanks for the reply. After the early upset, no electric no Internet everything else has been pretty plain sailing. Just want to get out and meet some new people now.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When I get back to Spain, I'd love to meet up. I'm not far from Mijas and theres a few on the forum who live in that area. I'm just not sure when I'll be back

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You might want to change your location from Australia to Mijas. My brother-in-law lives in Melbourne but still too far for a quick visit...


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

jojo said:


> When I get back to Spain, I'd love to meet up. I'm not far from Mijas and theres a few on the forum who live in that area. I'm just not sure when I'll be back
> 
> Jo xxx


Hey Jo 

Yeah that would be great! Drop us a pm when you get back.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

thrax said:


> You might want to change your location from Australia to Mijas. My brother-in-law lives in Melbourne but still too far for a quick visit...


Yeah i should change it. Forgot all about it. Will change it when I get back to the computer


----------

